

Show HN: webhog – Web scraper written in Go - johnernaut
https://github.com/johnernaut/webhog

======
johnernaut
This is another Go OSS project of mine that I'm using to expand my knowledge
of the language and its inner-workings. I'd be extremely interested in
gathering advice on the best way to test an application such as this.

Most of the complexity lies within downloading and persisting files - do my
test methods need to download physical files from the web as well, or is there
a straight-forward way to stub that behavior out? Any feedback is appreciated.

